# Chemical Guys New Products New Stock



## DetailedClean

We've just received our long awaited Chemical Guys delivery.

Old favourites now back in stock including just some of the following new products to our store:

Chemical Guys D - Con
Chemical Guys After Wash
Chemical Guys GlossWorkz Glaze
Chemical Guys Leather Cleaner & Conditioner Kit
Chemical Guys Leather Scent Air Freshener
Chemical Guys Glossworkz Auto Bath
Chemical Guys Chuy Bubble Gum Air Freshener
Chemical Guys Purple Stuff Air Freshener
Chemical Guys Signature Series Glass Cleaner

*Remember, with our January sale discount code you can save 15% on all these with Jan-2015*

Detailed Clean for Car Care Products


----------



## DetailedClean

A couple more just been added to the site:

Chemical Guys JetSeal Matte Sealant

Chemical Guys Wash & Wax Shampoo

The final few will be added soon.

Remember Detailed Clean for Car Care Products


----------

